# Here we go again...



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Here I am again needing to pick your brain! lol 
Sadly, Nightmare Manor is no more  However we have an old barn that we are planning to decorate and party in. It is in need of a name... any suggestions?? 











Also and this is kinda off topic but I was thinking about using a bucky
in my dune buggy at a local cruise in car show. Its a 1971 VW buggy and I 
was thinking of dressing him like a hippie. I think it would get some
attention and the kids would get a kick out of it. What do you think??
Opinions? Suggestions? Ideas?


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

NewbieHaunter said:


> Here I am again needing to pick your brain! lol
> Sadly, Nightmare Manor is no more  However we have an old barn that we are planning to decorate and party in. It is in need of a name... any suggestions??
> 
> 
> ...





How about...The Shack! duh, duh, duhhhhhh... (the best I could come up with on only 5 hours sleep - sorry)
I really, really, really, like your buggy (steering wheel is on the wrong side though). I have always wanted one. I almost bought one years ago, but I got my bike instead.
In regards to the questions about the bucky, I say, "Why not"?

Finn


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Just a couple of name ideas: The Haunted Old Mill, Stable of Screams?, ScreamShack, Blood Barn, that is about all I can come up with for now

Btw, what an awesome barn, perfect for haunting!!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

OH!! LOL I flipped the pic and didnt even think about the steering wheel!! lmao


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Good ideas, I really like blood barn, since Im only having older kids this yr I dont have to be so 'nice' lol


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

The barn picture looks great. The trees and the open land give it a strandded felling. It sort of reminds me of the place from the Ring and Sleepy Hallow.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*Sweet building for a haunt!!!*

my entry......*"The SlaughterMill"*​




or..... *"Slaughtermill Hill"​*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, like the Slaughter Mill name. I was thinking of the name *"Slaughterhouse",* Plus that buggy is begging for a Bucky hippie! I think it would be great. Be sure he's wearing a Grateful Dead T-shirt.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG!!! thats it!! Terra you hit the nail on the head!! Grateful Dead is perfect!! My cousin and I were trying to think of something that would tie together hippie and skelly... grateful dead!! its brilliant!! thank you!


Great ideas!! I like names including 'hill' the barn is on a big hill, you have to look up at it as your coming up the driveway.


----------



## Monstermaker (Jan 30, 2009)

"Widows Hill" kinda popped in me noggin'. Could be dual purpose...Either haunted by the soul of the witch that was hung on the property, or over-run by hundreds of spiders........


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

NewbieHaunter said:


> It is in need of a name... any suggestions??


Here are some suggestions for the name of your haunted barn attraction. 
I have been assured these are all excellent names, and though you might be tempted to pick more than one - Don't. Having two or more names for your haunt would just be confusing for your target audience. Pick your favorite and go with it and no regrets. Halloween is not a time for regrets - that is what Christmas is for. 

Barn on Madness Meadow (though it looks like the barn is more on a hill than a meadow, you could still use this name as it would be disorienting and therefore more terrifying.)

Stone Cold Barn and Various Frightening Outbuildings (several people I have talked to really liked this one, and were kind enough to tell me so. thanks guys!)

Toxic Barn 2009 (simple yet greatly effective. I had shivers as I thought this one up. The inclusion of the "2009" makes it seem more timely and relevant than it actually is.)

Barn of Nasty Jumping Mutations (don't use this one unless your mutations actually do a great deal of jumping - I am telling you this from experience.)

Old McDonald's Farm of Deathly Delights and Such. (this one has a lot of power - you couldn't go wrong with this one.)

Satan's Barn of Toxic Mutants and Demented Clowns, Inc. (a personal favorite, but I've never been able to use it because the clowns in my haunt are not demented, they are completely sane... it's the mutants who are demented.)

Fear Barn "The Barn is Real - And so is The Fear!" (Simple and utterly devastating.)

Barn of Deathly Beauty (there is something wonderfully menacing and poetic about this one, don't you agree?)

Clown Barn (if you insist upon going with a scary clown theme this year this would be the one to pick... some people might say, "What are clowns doing in a barn; shouldn't they be in a big-top canvas tent enclosure?" just look at them like they are stupid for even mentioning it and then just tell them that a big wind came and blew the tent away, or that an elephant knocked over a lantern and the circus tent burned and all the clowns ran into the barn.)

There ya go. Enjoy.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you so much they are all wonderful and creative ideas... I gotta admit 
that* 'Widow Hill' *has a ring to it that I just love. I made a widow last yr and got
many compliments on her. I can imagine a fenced graveyard, coffin, grave stones
& my widow on the hill just beside the barn. Light it up in a creepy way and it would
look KILLER from the drive coming up the hill. I had a spider room last yr. I invested 
in a web shooter and LOTS of spiders. Decorating the barn in spiders would go
along with 'widow', spiders and barns just kinda go together anyway. The icing
on the cake is that I already have the stuff to do a "Widow Hill" theme. That would
leave me more time and $ to focus on party stuff.
Thank you Mad Mike, you've made my day


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

LETS SEE Hill top terrors, blood on the ridge, Dr Morgus's barn of death, stables of the damned, just a few for you to think about.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Glass 'eye' said:


> Just a couple of name ideas: The Haunted Old Mill, Stable of Screams?, ScreamShack, Blood Barn, that is about all I can come up with for now
> 
> Btw, what an awesome barn, perfect for haunting!!


I second the Haunted Old Mill. It was by far one one of the best haunts in Utah back in the day. Or Shadows Inn. And a wicked big yes on the Bucky.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish I could do a full haunt again this yr, the barn would be fun to haunt. For now Im just having a party for some teens, that may change later, but thats the plan for now


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Finn said:


> I really, really, really, like your buggy (steering wheel is on the wrong side though).
> 
> Finn


My dear sir, may I assure you that the steering wheel is indeed on the _correct _side......just not the side you're used to.

I love that barn...what I wouldn't give to have something like that to haunt.

You could make up a whole story around it..."The legend of the Bloody Barn" or something along those lines, to set the scene.
"The old bloody barn??....Nobody _ever _goes up there....Thats where _it _happened, and some folks round these parts say....etc etc.." you get the picture.

Perched on top of the hill as it is, it would look absolutely awesome lit from below.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Baron Samedi said:


> My dear sir, may I assure you that the steering wheel is indeed on the _correct _side......just not the side you're used to.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I guess you're right...it is on the correct side...if you drive on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I have no name suggestions, as I am not that creative with words, but I just gotta tell ya, that property is screeeeeeeeeeming for a cornfield! That barn is the perfect backdrop for some seriously demonic scarecrows. Love it!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG! You are totally right! A small corn maze would be great.... hmmm Ive never grown corn before and I dont really have a green thumb.... wonder how hard it would be??


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, corn's not hard at all, but you'ld need to get rid of all that grass first. THAT would be problematic. 

A whole 'he who walks behind the rows" thing would fit in quite well there, however.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

There is a level spot to the right of the barn..... (where the light pole is in the pic) My brother in law farms, Im sure I could get him to till up a spot for me. He and my sister are the ones I helped with their haunted hay ride last yr... I may have to call in a favor  lol


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi NewbieHaunter. Wicked barn there wow, what a delightful treat that will be to decorate. Well first off, I'm not the greatest for naming haunts, especally if it's a gorey name you're seeking.
I really like Rookie's SlaughterMill Hill name for your haunt, and I just love Terra's idea for your Dune Buggy Bucky "Greatful Dead T-Shirt" that one wins Hands down! Way to go on that one Terra

Here are a few I'll throw into the Cauldron.
1)Raven's Sancturary 
2) Raven's Temple of Doom
this was going on the idea that you possibly have a great deal of Raven's/Crows around your property with those trees up there.
3) The Forgotten Path
4) Labyrinth of Doom
5) Fortress of Lost Souls
6) Temple of Doom, or Temple of Lost Souls
7) Deadend Farmstead
8) Reminents of the Undead


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Love the idea of the skeleton hippie with The Grateful Dead t-shirt! Awesome. Name for the barn....may sound silly but Dept.56 has a haunted barn named "Old Screech Barn". Just a suggestion lol


----------

